# wood elfs



## nivik (Mar 16, 2010)

my friend just started a wood elf army and he wants it to be good against heavy armored units, what should he put in it??


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

My first reaction would be waywatchers. KB at short range can be devastating. However everyone knows about them, so they're prime targets. I'd say glade riders and scouts to slow the enemy down (the longer it takes them to get to you the better. More time to shoot them.

One really nasty thing to do is take a small unit if scouts and deploy them out of sight, then keep them out if sight, but in position to march block. sacrifice their 5 shots unless they can get to a position where only their target can see them. Keep in mind that WE don't take any penalties to shooting for moving. That means your Glade Riders have a 39-48" range
.
Magic items to look into are the Hail of Doom and Arcane Bodkins. Callendor's staff is great on a spellsinger. Keeping the trees in your enemy's face keeps them out where you can shoot them. Keeping a treeman and/or treekin in reserve to deal with whatever gets too close is also a good bet.

WE are probably the most zen-like army- play them like water. Where the enemy advances, move away. Whittle him down with magic and shooting until he's weakened enough to take on in HtH. Or just shoot him to death. 

One thing not to take is unit standards. The only units that benefit from them are Eternal Guard and Wild Riders. Your other units that can take them have a hard time keeping them. And each standard lost is 100 VP, almost as much as the units themselves.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Not Wood Elves.

Forest Spirits. Tree Kin, Dryads (Skirmishing S4 T4 2A 5+ Saves), and perhaps Triple Treemen. Tree Surfing an Ancient, and then Strangleroots + Fury of the Forest is easy enough. That's Move a wood towards an enemy unit, D6 S5 Hits, between 2 and 12 S4 Hits. If you move them into a wood (even just under a single models base) that becomes S5 hits for the Treeman.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Sorry. You can't move a wood onto a unit, friendly or enemy. The spell wording says the wood stops moving if it contacts a model or terrain. I wish it were otherwise, but then the spell would be way too powerful for a 3+ to cast! Of course if the enemy is in the wood (for example if a frenzied unit had to charge a unit in the woods -- hint, hint) Tree Singing would be devastating, as would waltzing a spellsinger carrying the Deepwood Sphere onto the same wood. That's a S5 hit for every enemy model at the beginning of the magic phase plus 1d6 S5 hits per successful Tree Singing, not to mention the treeman's Strangleroot attacks.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Knew I shoulda read it better. *Doesn't run Forest Spirits in general* =D.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

In 2250pts I run a double Treeman list with spellsingers and weavers being able to cast tree signing 4 times with the 2 Treeman and using callingors stave to do it twice with the spellsinger is great then using law of the life with the weaver hits them again and helps if you get the ability to attack units on hills as it protects you if you've got the hill and makes your opponent think twice if he takes the high ground, against heavy armour they work wonders as tree sining can wound the enemy then followed by strangle roots is devestating!


----------

